# Mario Kart Wii for my 6-year old rage quitting nephew?



## Nikora Kurosaka (Dec 27, 2013)

My 6 year old rage quitting nephew got a wii mini and Mario Kart Wii (w/o the wii wheel) 4 Xmas and he was super excited. But after playing 3 minutes of Time Trials, he got super frustrated and asked for help just to get the kart going (he's supposed to hold the A button on the Wiimote, but he keeps pressing, the B button which causes the kart to hop if in Manual mode or reverse in Automatic mode). He got so pissed off that he couldn't win (which isn't the point of Time Trials) AND that he couldn't control the kart! He'd been told to read the instructions like a million times, but he had a tantrum and started crying. After goin on for 5 minutes, my mom told me to help him (AKA do it for him!), and he IMMEDIATELY STOPS CRYING (I mean, he wasn't even shedding any tears, for god's sake)!!!!

Knowing this, do you think that he should keep this game or should I try to buy him a Dora the Explorer or Team Umizumi game or something like that? I CAN'T TAKE THE TANTRUMS ANYMORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 27, 2013)

Get him an easy adventure game, like Twilight Princess (not Skyward Sword, it's kind of hard) or something like Super Smash Bros Brawl, because you can design the game so that he can never lose.


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 27, 2013)

James Shinoda said:


> He'd been told to read the instructions like a million times, but he had a tantrum and started crying. After goin on for 5 minutes, my mom told me to help him (AKA do it for him!), and he IMMEDIATELY STOPS CRYING (I mean, he wasn't even shedding any tears, for god's sake)!!!!


I kinda feel like sitting a 6-year-old child down and telling him to 'read the instructions so you can play this game' is pretty unrealistic, if at least not much fun for a kid. Like sure, buy him some younger games, but they should ideally be of the 'pick up and play' variety.

Like, did anybody read the instructions for a game as a kid? I don't think I ever did unless I was super bored, and certainly not so I could figure out how to even play.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Dec 27, 2013)

Why would you give a six-year old a Mario Kart game? Are you trying to give them a fear of flying turtle shells?

I'd recommend giving them a Kirby game. Those are easy and fun for the whole family.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 27, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> Like, did anybody read the instructions for a game as a kid? I don't think I ever did unless I was super bored, and certainly not so I could figure out how to even play.


This was usually the first thing I did when opening a new game. I guess it was a way of cherishing the anticipation and excitement before playing the game for the first time.


----------



## Flora (Dec 28, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> Like, did anybody read the instructions for a game as a kid? I don't think I ever did unless I was super bored, and certainly not so I could figure out how to even play.


I did! Still do for that matter; the only one I haven't read is A Link Between Worlds' because it's electronic and I can't be bothered.

Anyways, I second the Kirby game! Epic Yarn is easy to learn, and since you can't really die it works really nicely! (I...wouldn't go with Twilight Princess cause iirc it can be pretty scary)


----------



## Momo(th) (Dec 28, 2013)

Fair point on the scare factor in TP. My five year old brother loves to just ride Epona for like ten hours straight.


----------



## Flora (Dec 28, 2013)

Zodiark said:


> Fair point on the scare factor in TP. My five year old brother loves to just ride Epona for like ten hours straight.


My siblings and I just played in Ordon shooting the chickens. 

Oooh yes also brawl! It's pretty easy to pick up (almost everything is an attack and/or self explanatory) and not too hard


----------



## ultraviolet (Dec 29, 2013)

Vanilla Mongoose said:


> This was usually the first thing I did when opening a new game. I guess it was a way of cherishing the anticipation and excitement before playing the game for the first time.


when you were six? really? man at that stage I made 24 save files of crash bandicoot because i didn't know what 'overwrite' meant.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah legit. I didn't realise there was an actual plot to _Diddy Kong Racing_ until I was like 15, because the only actual allusion towards the plot is in the manual and who reads that shit!!


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 29, 2013)

Flora said:


> I did! Still do for that matter; the only one I haven't read is A Link Between Worlds' because it's electronic and I can't be bothered.


Haha, me too. Though, I didn't always do it as I have no memory of Sapphire's manual. But I have very good memories of Sims 1 and Sims 2 manuals.

...Until they became those little half sheets. I miss full manuals with tips and art and items. Now they'll have controls at best.

On topic, a six-year old needs a much less frustrating game than Mario Cart. I second suggestions of Kirby's Epic Yarn and also suggest Pokémon games. If I could play them badly at 4 and decently at 6, they can get into it.


----------



## kyeugh (Dec 31, 2013)

There's a plot to Diddy Kong Racing...?

Also, New Super Mario Bros. could be good!  It's a bit difficult in places, but I don't think it's overly hard.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 31, 2013)

Kirby's Epic Yarn. Just make it clear that he doesn't have to get 100%... 100%'ing that game is one hell of a challenge.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 31, 2013)

ultraviolet said:


> when you were six? really? man at that stage I made 24 save files of crash bandicoot because i didn't know what 'overwrite' meant.


I guess I really liked the game art that was often in the manual. I can still remember the manual for Yellow pretty vividly.

Granted, when I was six, I still did stupid stuff like OHKO all the legendaries, nickname my Pokémon things like "Kiler" and "Hass", grind all my team up to level 30 before fighting Brock, and name my rival the same exact name as my trainer.


----------



## Barry<3 (Jan 4, 2014)

He's a small child and he doesn't understand that he can not always win. I would try explaining that to him and encourage him to keep practicing and reward with him as he gets closer and closer to 'winning."

If that doesn't work. . .
I'd try an easier game - like New super Mario bros wii. Literally you do is run and jump.


----------



## Nikora Kurosaka (Jan 4, 2014)

well thanks for your help guys! Thanks to the musical styling of Yo Gabba Gabba, he realized he had to keep at it and now he's an expert!


----------

